# Progress with Mia



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 2, 2011)

So Saturday is day 145 for Mia. She has kidded once before. Today I went out and she had a loose stool, so i got a little concerned. I had to leave for a few hours, so when I got home the first thing I did was check on my girl, well I found her to have a little white discharge. Heres some pics, yumi I know but what do you guys think? Could she kid early??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

It is normal for them to have that little bit of discharge, 2 or 3 weeks before kidding, but  I would say  any day now looks about right. Congratulations, I am sending you healthy kidding vibs.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! Shes dropped today  I cant wait!! Hoping for twins but as long as everyones healthy I will be happy  The diarhea has cleared up and her bottom is clean now. Shes happily munching on her favorite, peanut hay yum


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 3, 2011)

I've only had two does kid, but from my memory, when they dropped, kids came in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Do they generaly go before day 150? Shes still having just white discharge, no amber goo. She ate her dinner so Im thinking it probably wont be tonight, but her pen is ready just in case. I dont have her closed in though because I dont want to stress her. I think shes going to do fine, shes a pretty hardy girl and very smart but this is MY first time lol so I cant help but be a little anxious   You guys are great with the advice Im so glad I found this site, cant wait to post pics of perfect babies soon


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

I have one in labor right now, otherwise I would be in bed. Doesn't look too promising for us, may be having problems.  


I have seen them up eating like nothing going on, and go back out to the barn an hour later and twins or triplets are allready born, it is amazing how one can just pop a coulpe on the ground with very little carrying on and not many signs and another one will run around dig holes, bang their head on the wall for 3 or 4 hours, talk to their stomach.     There is no missing the head bangers.    

The ones that act like nothing is going on when you walk in the barn are annoying, they wont push they just stare at you, like they are saying, " what are you looking at, nothing going on over here." Then  you stand around the corner trying to get a peak, and you notice some stretching and a little pushing, walk back in and they stand there like statues. Those does can be hard to work with when in labor, and hard to figure out how far along are they, are they having problems? That is the case right now for us. Plus we are going on 4 hours of what appears to be labor, but no real obvious get down to the business of pushing, lots of clear discharge.  She is not tame, this is going to be a very long night.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Hows it going 20kids? I just went out to check Mia, shes breathing fast but not labored. She is cranky and doesnt want me to touch her and she kicked the younger girls out of the kidding pen so I went ahead and closed it. She has Brie in there with her and seems to be content with that. She layed down while I was out there and was grunting a little when shes breathing, but that could just be from the pressure of the fat belly. She pretty puffy back there but dry, no goo soo I dont know what this all means. Could it be early labor if theres no goo? I will check her soon, sheesh this is like waiting to on a human to give birth lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

It sounds llike you are very close, any hour to maybe a day or two for you doe. 

We have two bouncy baby boys.  That doe sure had to work at it.  5 hours of dripping goo from her back side, and looking very unrelaxed and anxious, not really sure how long she actively pushed, since she was trying to be so secretive about the whole thing. 

Managed to help assist at the very end with the second one, first one was all ready born, second one was coming out backwards, and when she popped it onto the ground, it wasn't looking any too lively, so I slung it around a little bit and tried to wipe the goo off of it, and it thankfully started breathing, she seems to be very happy about her new family, and we put them in a kidding stall for the night.  

I am tired and going to bed, so we can get up bright and early and get those sheep into weigh-in. 

I will check back often to here about  any new news on your doe. This make the 19th doe for us this year, with one more to go any day now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I should clarify the sheep weigh-in. Our kids show sheep and goats at the fair, and the weigh-in starts in the morning at 6am.  We plan on being their with the first load at 5:45.   Yawn, I am tired thinking about it.  this is the first weigh-in. Our fair is in August. 

going to bed now.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats!! And good luck with the weigh in! Im going to check her again in a little while, just came in  no change so far just laying down. A little yawning and occasional stretch but not much. Shes chewing her cud. But her tail is curved out and she keeps flagging alot. Im probably over analizing everything lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2011)

I had one doe over the winter that I thought was in labor for about a month.    I startd gettting so annoyed, I decided when there was a baby on the ground then she was ready to have them.  She had this funny way of laying on the ground, she would flop over on her side, stretch,, lick her side, get back up and lay down like 10 times, guess she was just getting comfortable, but I was sure she was in labor.

With that said, " I have no doubt your girl is very very close.  Will check back in later, off to weigh in the lambs.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 4, 2011)

Well no baby yet, and still no goo. But she is looking pretty miserable  Normally when I go out there she comes running, this morning she didnt even get up. I walked over to check on her and still she didnt get up. Finally she got up when the bottle baby thats is my hemroid while Im out there started rooting around her. I will be home all day until about 6, so Im sure she will start the good stuff at about 5:45  I feel so bad seeing her so miserable though poor girl.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 4, 2011)

Is she doing what I call the "bullfrog grunts?"  Both of my girls made this sound, I guess, because they were so miserable from being HUGE.  

Can't wait to see the kids!!!


I really hope you get to be there when she kids.  My first was very quiet and I got there when the second kid was on the ground, but with my second I got to see both kids being born.  For me, that was a visual miracle!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 4, 2011)

Well left for a few hours and I hoped to come home to babies but nooo. Shes going to wait until next weekend when Im at the beach, I know it.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 5, 2011)

Well Mias moving along. She has some amber discharge tonight, not a ton but its there. In think her ligs are gone, not possitive what it feels like but her tail is really loose and wiggley and she looks sunk in on both sides. Shes loving me and licking me and talking to me and this isnt normal, shes friendley enough usually but not mushey sweet like she is now. Also she feels really hot to me, is this normal? Hormones maybe?? I noticed it when she licked my leg, then when I was petty her.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 5, 2011)

If she is amber gooing, then get ready... some does it only takes about 6 hrs from first goo(the "plug") to licking off the baby, others can take as 12 hrs.  Thinkin Pink for ya!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

We have babies!!! One big strapping boy and one itty bitty little girl. The girl is blue eyed like her momma and looks just like her, she had a hard time at first. We werent sure she would make it but this morning shes standing up and drinking and doing well. Mia hasnt passed her placenta yet thoug. The babie were born at 1030 last night. Im going to keep an eye on her and if she doesnt pass it soon I will have the vet out. I will post pics later, as soon as I find where my dh put them!
:bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

they can eat the placenta pretty quickly.  If it was over night you may not have noticed. Unless you are saying there is a chunk hanging out of her. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY!!! Congrats!!! 2 1/2 hrs from your post about the gooing, I'm assuming this was the lubrication goo, and not the plug. I can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

Well everyone is doing well. I had to leave for a little while to take my son to the Dr. and when I came back it she looked like she passed it and ate it. The boy is doing awsome the little girl is doing ok. Shes not quite as perky as him but shes much better than she was. She can get up and walk around and i think shes eating. I also milked Mia, she was pretty empty on one side and getting really full almost engourged on the other so I milked her down a little and we tried it, yum! Not bad even with all the colostrum in it. Im ssoooo excited!! Looking for the pics now will post them soon


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

Liittle girl wasnt doing so good at the time of pics, but I will try to get some good ones of her today. 
Shes blue eyed!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

Are your goats Nigerians?

And the kids are such cuties!  1 Belted(I am assuming the buckling) and 1 B&W Schwartzal! Adorable!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes daddy is full nigerian, mom was sold as pygmy but shes blue eyed and looks nigi to me.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Jun 6, 2011)

very cute and congrats!!!!!


----------



## Shelia's Bunny Barn (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how cute congrats on your babies  I can't wait for mine to get here, Im not sure when mine is due but the suspence is killing me lol


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE the thick curliness of the doeling's coat!!!  ADORABLE!!  Is her sire's coat also thick & moderately curly/wavy?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

The little girl didnt get dried good so shes still a little crispy lol. Im very excited, I milked her out a little more tonight just on the one side and got a pint and could have got more but stopped, hoping to leave some for the babies. I think I could have gotten andother pint easy.I have never really milked before so I think thats pretty good for a newbie and a little goat! I have a bottle baby that will love it, and once hes done we will love it  Cant wait to make cheese!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations.  I am glad it is going well for you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I think perhaps, after seeing the dried off pic of the boy, that the mom could be a Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy cross. Given that the buckling appears to be a belted grey agouti pattern.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats what Im thinking too. I love his color though, hes perfect! Ive been wanting a nice little buck too. Too bad I cant breed him to his mamma, but I can use him for my other girls. I love the agouti coloring, its probably my favorite. His legs look a little on the long side to me, but thats ok no one can be perfect lol.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 7, 2011)

They are adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 7, 2011)

When things go well  every ones are happy!
Lately, we have had plentiful of joyful occurrences shared here on this board. That is a good thing.
Babies are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 7, 2011)

Well the little girl looks to be having a rough time with the heat. I let Mia out for a bit a went to check on the babies and the doeling looked pretty weak. I took mommy back to them and she nursed and now looks better. Its just so hot here. I have them in the shade but its open on the sides so they get air oving through, not sure what else to do. I did wet them a little with some cool water, hopefully they will  be ok.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 7, 2011)

Well we lost our little girl tonight. She was doing well today and I knew she probably wouldnt make it.She died in my arms. She just wasnt supposed to live, and no matter what we did she probably would have not made it. She had a spell earlier today where she was limp then she came back and nursed. Tonight I went out and noticed mom was at the other side of the pen with the buckling so I went to check on her. Mom wouldnt let her nurse so I picked her up to bring her in to bottle feed her and noticed she was blue a few seconds later she went limp and within minutes she passed. I tried to revive her but knew it was to late. She is at peace now, we named her Destiny.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, I am SO sorry to hear that you lost her.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 8, 2011)

Having the vet out just to check everyone out. Little boy was a little gurgley this morning, he may have just finished eating but Im not taking any chances. Vet cant be out until Friday but if needed I will call for an emergency visit.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 8, 2011)

Gosh, I feel so bad for you.  Your boy is really a cutie.


----------

